# Apsley 3D tournament !!! Best kept secret ?



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

On May 3rd , a group of us from the Ottawa area went up to the Apsley shoot. This was by far one of the nicest courses we had shot, 40 targets !!! The people running this event where just great. As far as we are concerned this course is one of the archery worlds best kept secrets !!! :secret: What a beautiful drive there also.

Thanks to the Apsley Club Members , great job !!!

See you at your June 7th shoot


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

No question that Apsley has some of the nicest terrain for a 3D course. I've shot it LOADS of times. The Wagner's and the Chapman's have a nice little spot there for sure!


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

Where is Apsley?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

North of Lakefield/Peterborough.


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

Also, after shooting, Napanee, and Quinte, Apsley is a high and dry course. That is not saying we minded the water and mud either shoot... ( kind of brought back memories of our youth LOL except we were not being yelled at to GET OUT OF THE MUD !!  LOL ) we had a blast at all three clubs.
Thanks to all the folks at Quinte for their hard work and efforts, we had a great day. And thanks to one of your members whom I met at Bennetts Bait and Tackle in Smiths Falls ( I did not get his name :sad who drew me excellent road directions to your venue.

Meegwetch


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att algonquin*

Can we have a name and address so we know who we are talking too ..AT BIO thanks .. we where at those shoots as well always good to say hello ... also we keep each other informed of upcoming shoots on dead weekends with no listings... I asked before when you said upper valley ottawa and where might that be thanks?????????


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Can we have a name and address so we know who we are talking too ..AT BIO thanks .. we where at those shoots as well always good to say hello ... also we keep each other informed of upcoming shoots on dead weekends with no listings... I asked before when you said upper valley ottawa and where might that be thanks?????????


I won't hand out *Algonquin*'s name and address, but they are from the Franktown area just north of Smith Falls. I am Algonquin's nephew, we shot together in the Napanee, Kingston and Quinte shoots. I am from Kingston though.


----------

